# Oats



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me which commercial foods (available in the UK) are high in oats please? I don't mind what species the labelling aims it at. I had wanted to include straight oats in my feed, but my local feed shops don't sell them. I can buy porridge oats from the supermarket, but in with the rest of the ingredients these will break down into tiny pieces very easily.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sprinkle the porridge oats over the top of the pre-mixed? Feed the mix one day then just porridge oats the next day? Mix the porridge oats with water to make it gloopy? Oatibix cereal?
Starting to fancy porridge and golden syrup for my supper now :lol:


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I hadn't thought about other ways to feed porridge oats, so thank you for the suggestions. I'll try alternating between grain mix and porridge oats each day first.

I have a squeezy bottle of golden syrup in my kitchen just for making porridge...


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

On oats.. How do one put in gloppy oats to feed the critters this? Would that be into feeding bowls? Also is gloppy oats fed alone then the rest of the dry mix another day?


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

By gloopy do you mean soaked? If so then I would feed in a bowl or on a small plate or something as otherwise that could be very messy both in terms of wasting food and needing to clean them out shortly.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Actually I don't know what gloppy means  but I imagine it to be moist hence I wonder how to feed :mrgreen:


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Yes, if you have soaked your oats then I would use a receptacle. Personally I just feed them as they come without adding moisture.

WoodWitch - the feeding every 2-3 days idea is going well so far.


----------

